
Kotlin 1.1.2 is Out - nikolay
https://blog.jetbrains.com/kotlin/2017/04/kotlin-1-1-2-is-out/
======
ap46
Finally we can have minor updates on the front page. Yay to those with 500+
karma & who let this go up up & away....

~~~
sgift
If you think you have something front page worthy feel free to post it. Maybe
it will be upvoted and push those things you don't like out.

~~~
ap46
A single line on the submit page could filter this out way more efficiently.

